# as...as construction



## dukaine

I never know how to say this in Hebrew, and I understand that it can be different depending on what you want to say.

I don't have as much money as he has.
I don't practice as much as I should.
Get here as quickly as possible.
I need to sleep as long as I can before my 24 shift.
This bag is just as expensive as that one.


Is there a general rule for this construction?  Thanks!


----------



## Drink

My impression is that you just use one כמו or כ-. Let me make an attempt at your examples and hopefully someone will correct me:

אין לי כמה כסף כמוהו (or maybe כמו שיש לו).
אני לא מתרגל כמו שכדאי לי.
תגיע הנה מהר כמו שאתה יכול.
אני צריך לישון כמה שאוכל.
התיק הזה עולה כמו התיק ההוא.


----------



## ystab

אין לי כסף כמו שלו יש/אין ברשותי כסף כמו שברשותו
אני לא מתאמן כפי/במידה שאני צריך/אמור
בוא הנה בהקדם האפשרי/כמה שיותר מהר
אני צריך לישון כמה שיותר לפני המשמרת בת 24 השעות השלי
התיק הזה יקר בדיוק כמו התיק ההוא.



Drink said:


> My impression is that you just use one כמו or כ-. Let me make an attempt at your examples and hopefully someone will correct me:
> 
> אין לי כמה כסף כמוהו (or maybe כמו שיש לו).
> אני לא מתרגל כמו שכדאי לי.
> תגיע הנה מהר כמו שאתה יכול.
> אני צריך לישון כמה שאוכל.
> התיק הזה עולה כמו התיק ההוא.



1. "כמה כסף כמוהו" אינה צורה נכונה
3. תרגום מילולי וצורם
4. -"-
5. יותר מתאים ל-: This bag *costs* like that one


----------



## arielipi

לדעתי, כאשר מדברים על תיאור פעולה משתמשים ב כמה ובכל השאר בכמו או כ


----------



## hadronic

Yeah, I also feel that as...as expressions are always a pain in Hebrew.
For instance, "there are as many girls as boys" is not directly translatable in Hebrew, one needs to rework the sentence entirely : there's the same number of girls and boys. יש אותו מספר של...

@Ystab, did you correctly write :   המשמרת בת 24 השעות *ה*שלי ?

I've already seen that locution כמה שיותר (rarely though), but I never knew how to analyze it. For me, כמה ש  needs to introduce a clause (because of the ש), but here it doesn't. Any idea ? When / where does it originate from ?


----------



## hadronic

This previous thread might be interesting:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=833818


----------



## ystab

hadronic said:


> Yeah, I also feel that as...as expressions are always a pain in Hebrew.
> 
> @Ystab, did you correctly write :   המשמרת בת 24 השעות *ה*שלי ?
> 
> I've already seen that locution כמה שיותר (rarely though), but I never knew how to analyze it. For me, כמה ש  needs to introduce a clause (because of the ש), but here it doesn't. Any idea ? When / where does it originate from ?



Typo. Sorry.

Maybe an abbreviation of כמה שיותר א יותר ב, for example כמה שיותר מהר יותר טוב (the sooner the better).


----------



## sawyeric1

So in Hebrew there's no difference between these two sentences: "It’s too bad I’m not as handsome as that actor" and "It's too bad I'm not handsome like that actor"? They both would be:

חבל שאני לא יפה כמו השחקן הזה​


----------



## amikama

sawyeric1 said:


> So in Hebrew there's no difference between these two sentences: "It’s too bad I’m not as handsome as that actor" and "It's too bad I'm not handsome like that actor"?


Hmm, is there any difference between them in _English_? To me they mean the same.


----------



## Drink

There is a subtle distinction:

"I want to be tall like John" means:
- John is tall.
- I am not tall.
- I want to be tall (not necessarily the same height as John).

"I want to be as tall as John" means:
- John is taller than me (even perhaps by a small amount; we may both be tall, or may both be short, or he may be tall and I short).
- I want to be the same height as John.


----------



## amikama

sawyeric1 said:


> So in Hebrew there's no difference between these two sentences: "It’s too bad I’m not as handsome as that actor" and "It's too bad I'm not handsome like that actor"? They both would be:
> 
> חבל שאני לא יפה כמו השחקן הזה​


I think that the answer is yes. I'm not sure that such subtle distinction exists in Hebrew (but perhaps I'm wrong).


----------



## 2PieRad

מה אם משפטים כאלה:
In terms of latitude/distance from the equator,
-(city A) is as far north as (city B) is south.
-(city A) is farther north than (city B) is south.

מבחינת קו רוחב...
-עיר א' נמצאת צפון לקו המשווה כמו עיר ב' נמצאת דורם.
-עיר א' נמצאת יותר צפון מעיר ב' נמצאת דרום.

-עיר א' נמצאת צפון לקו המשווה באותו מרחק כמו עיר ב' נמצאת דרום.
-עיר א' נמצאת צפון לקו המשווה ביותר מרחק מהמרחק שנמצאת עיר ב' דרום לקו המשווה.

הכל נשמע לי נורא.


----------



## amikama

Erebos12345 said:


> מה עם משפטים כאלה


זה מסוג המשפטים שתרגום ישיר שלהם לעברית לא עובד כל-כך טוב, אז צריך לשנות את הניסוח שלהם. אני מציע:
- המרחק של עיר א' מצפון לקו המשווה שווה למרחק של עיר ב' מדרום לקו המשווה.
- המרחק של עיר א' מצפון לקו המשווה גדול מהמרחק של עיר ב' מדרום לקו המשווה.

או אפילו:
- עיר א' נמצאת צפונית לקו המשווה ועיר ב' דרומית לו, אבל שתיהן נמצאות באותו מרחק מקו המשווה.
- עיר א' נמצאת צפונית לקו המשווה ועיר ב' דרומית לו, אבל עיר א' רחוקה יותר מקו המשווה מאשר עיר ב'.


----------



## 2PieRad

תודה


amikama said:


> המרחק של עיר א' מצפון לקו המשווה גדול מהמרחק של עיר ב' מדרום לקו המשווה.


במקום _גדול_, אפשר _ארוך _או אפילו _יותר גדול/ארוך?_


----------



## amikama

Erebos12345 said:


> במקום _גדול_, אפשר _ארוך _או אפילו _יותר גדול/ארוך?_


ארוך - לא מתאים בהקשר הזה, לדעתי.
גדול יותר / יותר גדול -


----------



## Albert Schlef

עיר א' היא צפונית יותר מאשר עיר ב' היא דרומית.


----------

